# Sophie  Seal Tortie Ragdoll 11 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sophie is one we helped at Animal Lifeline UK to get into rescue 11 yr old seal tortie Ragdoll / Kent and transport here Urgent transport needed from Kent ME5 to Rushden NN10
Sophie did have a home lined up to go to but sadly it has fallen through

Sophie  Seal Tortie Ragdoll 11 years old. 
She is a lovely cat she is very fit and well and on vet check our vet thought her younger than her years.
She in neutered microchipped and had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Patsy Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a shame to come into rescue at 11 years old. She does look pretty and hope she finds a loving home in the not too distant future.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers,toes and paws crossed , possible home found


----------

